# Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity



## Not Meowth

*Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Quick intro: this is a comic loosely based off of PMD2, starring me and Dark Shocktail (Mil). We both awaken in a mysterious world, having been transformed into Pokemon and with no memory of how we came to be there... and, long story short, we start a rescue team. =)
*EVERY EFFORT HAS BEEN MADE TO KEEP THIS COMIC 100% SPOILER FREE. IT DOES NOT FOLLOW THE STORYLINE OF THE GAME.*​
If you like this, try out:
Blaziking's PMD: The Idiots
crazyrockboy's Tales of a Hedgehog
Invader Palkia's Rescue Team DOOM
Exo Raikou's PMD: Exo War
Zora of Termina's PMD: Legend's Mistake
(If you would like to affiliate your comic with Oddity, just visitor message me!)


Anyway, to the issues:

Issue #1
Issue #2
Issue #3
Issue #4
Issue #5
Issue #6
Issue #7
Issue #8
Issue #9
Issue #10
Issue #11
Issue #12
Issue #13
Issue #14
Issue #15
Issue #16
Issue #17
Issue #18
Issue #19
Issue #20
Issue #21
Issue #22
Issue #23
Issue #24
Issue #25
Issue #26
Issue #27
Issue #28
Issue #29
Issue #30
Issue #31
Issue #32
Issue #33
Issue #34
Issue #35
Issue #36
Issue #37
Issue #38
Issue #39
Issue #40
Issue #41
Issue #42
Issue #43
Issue #44
Issue #45
Issue #46
Issue #47
Issue #48
Issue #49
Issue #50
Issue #51
Issue #52
Issue #53
Issue #54
Issue #55
Issue #56
Issue #57
Issue #58
Issue #59
Issue #60
Issue #61
Issue #62
Issue #63
Issue #64
Issue #65
Issue #66
Issue #67
Issue #68
Issue #69
Issue #70
Issue #71
Issue #72
Issue #73
Issue #74
Issue #75
Issue #76
Issue #77
Issue #78
Issue #79
Issue #80
Issue #81
Issue #82
Issue #83
Issue #84
Issue #85
Issue #86
Issue #87
Issue #88
Issue #89
Issue #90
Issue #91
Issue #92
Issue #93
Issue #94
Issue #95
Issue #96
Issue #97
Issue #98
Issue #99
Issue #100
Issue #101
Issue #102
Issue #103
Issue #104
Issue #105
Issue #106
Issue #107
Issue #108
Issue #109
Issue #110
Issue #111
Issue #112
Issue #113
Issue #114
Issue #115
Issue #116
Issue #117
Issue #118
Issue #119
Issue #120
Issue #121
Issue #122
Issue #123
Issue #124
Issue #125
Issue #126
Issue #127
Issue #128
Issue #129
Issue #130
*Issue #131
Issue #132
Issue #133
Issue #134
Issue #135
Issue #136*


CREDITS AND THANK-YOUS
-> Me, for making the comic. =D
-> Dark Shocktail for agreeing to co-star in the comic, and for helping me enormously with her criticisms, opinions and ideas.
-> Flora and Ashes, Lil Dwagie, Bonkenhi and Zephyrous Castform for agreeing to feature in he comic.
-> The fans, for reading it and making my work worthwhile.
-> The Spriters' Resource for providing the sprites that make the whole thing possible.
-> Dark Shocktail and Captian Genta of Marriland for the Pachirisu portraits.
-> Murkrow for animating the advertising banner.

AWARDS
Zim Seal of Approval
Bonkenhi's Seel of Approval
Scizor Approves
Royal Windian Award
Kai's Seal of Creative Decency
Electrode of Arroval
Thanks for Making Us LOL Award
Exo-Raikou's Seal of Approval
TorterraOats Seal of Approval
Enekuro's Gold Award
Alabaster's Purple Asterisk of Distinction
Zora's Award of Massive Approval
Psymon's Award for Awesomeness


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Haha, I like these! ^^ Keep making em!


----------



## Renteura

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Ha, make more. :3


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



> Me-OWTH!!! That Skitty is HOT!
> 
> ...that Skitty is a guy.
> 
> Damnit, they look so darn effeminate.


This is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Lol, I'm glad you're all liking it ;3 More issues will be coming pretty soon.

@Blaziking175: Yes, I love that joke too, although I say it myself. xD


----------



## kunikida.

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Yay! Funny stuff! Me likie! Keep going, man! Keep going! WHOO-HOO! (I like your other comic too. That Sonic comic is hilarious!)


----------



## Shadowstar

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I can't see the text in issue #2, but I like it.^^;


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Shadowstar said:


> I can't see the text in issue #2, but I like it.^^;


Did you zoom in? If you're on Firefox you should have a little magnifying glass for a cursor... and I think on Internet Explorer there's an Enlarge button that appears in the corner of the image.


----------



## Shadowstar

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I found it, thanks. I LOVE IT EVEN MORE!=D

Where'd you find different PMD sprites? I can't find them ANYWHERE.

Or did you scratch them?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Shadowstar said:


> I found it, thanks. I LOVE IT EVEN MORE!=D
> 
> Where'd you find different PMD sprites? I can't find them ANYWHERE.
> 
> Or did you scratch them?


www.spriters-resource.com

^Thar, all the sprites you need ;3


----------



## zuea

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

i like this make more =)


----------



## cheesecake

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Lol, "Chatot: I'm pretty sure he's gay."


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

ROFLMAO Egg Group joke. XDDDDDD


----------



## Flazeah

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I found them entertaining. :3 I like the general humour, and the places you've chosen look cool.


----------



## Shadowstar

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Thanks!=D

I'll be on lookout for more issues.;D


----------



## Ambipom

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I think there's a new fad coming on. Lol at the Brawl joke.


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

hahahaha lol thats funny! make more! :)


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Now this is awesome. Seriously.


> "Me-OWTH!!! That Skitty is HOT! ...that Skitty is a guy. Damnit, they look so darn effeminate


Awesomesauce. More copies please.

Edit: Well...this has come SOOO far~

Another edit: Wow, 100+ copies...


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I bet Wigglytuff is a Jigglypuff mainer.
Then again, I didn't know that video games, when released, go to every dimension?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Alxprit said:


> I bet Wigglytuff is a Jigglypuff mainer.
> Then again, I didn't know that video games, when released, go to every dimension?


It seems that they do.

Or maybe Brawl was so hyped they decided to release it in several parallel realities to span a wider audience and squeeze every penny they can out of it. xD


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

The question is how.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Alxprit said:


> The question is how.


Magic? The comic is fictional you know, it doesn't _have_ to make sense. xD


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I know, I just wanted to keep it going...


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I love this comic so much. XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

HA!
These are great! They really made me laugh and cheered me up!
Keep making them!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

*+11 new issues*

Enjoy!


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

14 has apparently been moved or deleted?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> 14 has apparently been moved or deleted?


I'm on it. *fixes*


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Good job. Can't belive they came all that way and forgot the item!


----------



## shiny jiggly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

This comic is awesome! But I'm just wondering, what did they call their team? And did anyone else notice that the fossil was a Gravelrock?


----------



## Flametail von Karma

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

... Oh... Oh my God. xDD This is BRILLIANT. <3 Moar please.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



shiny jiggly said:


> This comic is awesome! But I'm just wondering, what did they call their team?


I couldn't think of a suitable name. We're just Mike and Mil. =)


> And did anyone else notice that the fossil was a Gravelrock?


It is.


----------



## Noctowl

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

"For a good time, call Bayleaf"

Haha, win. XD


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

It's Bayleef. I know these things.


----------



## Ice tiger

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

HAHAHA! Your comics ROCK team useless hehehe.  :D


----------



## alonsyalonso

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

these recent issues have been genius, well done!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

^ That.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

*+7 new issues*

Read nao.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Just did. Gallade is one of my favorite Pokémon, good one including him...

And now, for the comment.
HA. HA! WAHAHAHA!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Hahaha! Omnomnomnom.

So I guess Sunflora, Corphish, and the others died or something.

What was Lucario talking about with being discreet?

I think you should add a Drifloon as a character. :D


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> What was Lucario talking about with being discreet?


Basically he read something dodgy from my aura. Not that I'm saying there's anything dodgy to read... xD

I think before this comic gets much larger there won't be a single reader who thinks I'm straight. Oh well.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

That's what I thought it might be, but I wasn't quite sure.

Since when does making a sprite comic make you gay?

Floon!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

...

BWAHAHAHAHA! "I'm most terribly sorry." 

God, this is hilarious.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> Since when does making a sprite comic make you gay?


Well, it's impossible to 'make' someone gay, so...

Awesome new issues :D

Wait, that sounds like I'm saying you have a variety of problems with your life which, are apparently 'awesome'.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> Since when does making a sprite comic make you gay?


It doesn't. I'm just portrayed as being so as a joke at my own expense.

And if I put it like that I sound kinda homophobic... *shrugs*


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Not really, you're just running around in circles over one joke =P


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Dark Shocktail said:


> Not really, you're just running around in circles over one joke =P


And I _did_ say I wasn't going to do that in this comic... >_< Oh well, it's fun portraying myself as possibly-homosexual. And that's not just a bit worrying... XD


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

...Poor Meowth.


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Lol, grocries.
you'd think an evil to-do list would be a little more extensive.


----------



## Acorn-Zak

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

This is the best..... it is so funny.

i'd like to see more please.....


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

This is what I call PURE AWESOMENESS!!! This is the and I mean THE best comic I've read in my life and I'm old enough to have lived a decent life.I love the humour and Meowth is so...stupid...which is good. Heh.

From ES


----------



## Eeveelution

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Great comic! It's just kind of sad how everyone thinks you're gay. ... Eh, who am I kidding!? *runs away*


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Eeveelution said:


> Great comic! It's just kind of sad how everyone thinks you're gay. ... Eh, who am I kidding!? *runs away*


Why's that sad?

NEED MOAR ISHOOZ


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Yeah. Ewe knead moore.


----------



## Ayame

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Pretty entertaining; keep it up!
At first, I was really bored, but it started to become amusing and cute.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Why's that sad?


Because it's untrue. Honest.


> NEED MOAR ISHOOZ


Wait until I post them then.


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Best thing I've EVER read.I learned from the master of criticism, and I can't even describe how AWESOME this is!!!I've read A LOT of fan fics, (I have an account on Quizilla, pretty much a fan fic site) and this is the BEST.Please continue, very hilarious.;)
(ok, I'm not completely sure if this is a fan fic, but I read a lot.XD)


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I've read it three times now, moooooorrrrrrreeeeeee!!!

O.O pleasesseseseses?eseses?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

MORE...More...more... *crawls on hands and knees* Must...have...more! Keep the comics coming and keep up the truely wonderful work.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Yes, new issues are coming, but I don't have all that much time for making comics lately. I promise I'll try to get 'em up ASAP!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Really great. I just wait. I'll try and stop thinking of it and what might come next...


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Next Mewtwo will trip and fall, then he will go shopping, then he will bring terror to the fuzzy Pokemonz.:D Lolz, no, but that would be hilarious.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



kimimaru said:


> Next Mewtwo will trip and fall, then he will go shopping, then he will bring terror to the fuzzy Pokemonz.:D Lolz, no, but that would be hilarious.


Mewtwo? I don't remember seeing a Mewtwo. An odd, indistinguishable shadow, yes, but no Mewtwo.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Why won't you update? *sobcrysob*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> Why won't you update? *sobcrysob*


There there, all in good time.

Meanwhile, just watch my sig.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

TIME IS NOT GOOD WHEN YOU DON'T UPDATE!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> TIME IS NOT GOOD WHEN YOU DON'T UPDATE!


WATCH THE FAT SCARY DANCING MAN DAMMIT.


----------



## Zangoose

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Its a man?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I dun wanna watch a fat transexual person "dancing". :(


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> I dun wanna watch a fat transexual person "dancing". :(


Neither. DEMANDS UPDATE. 

**charges into Mike's house and holds an Espeon like a gun**

*EeveeSkitty:* If you don't have an update by tomorrow then *points at Espeon*
*Mike the Foxhog: *NO! Watch that guy 'dancing'*
EeveeSkitty:*  NO!! You must update! 
*psybeam charges in Espeon's mouth*
*Mike the Foxhog:* Well...*sees charging Psybeam...OK...

The next day...
*
EeveeSkitty:* *rushes back into Mike's house holding the same Espeon*
*Mike the Foxhog:* Um...um...I updated...
*EeveeSkitty:* Lets see then[/bossy]
*Mike the Foxhog:* You see I posted more...of those dancing guys...
*EeveeSkitty:* *Psybeam charges in Espeon's mouth even more, ready to attack*
*EeveeSkitty:* Any last words?


----------



## Ambipom

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> TIME IS NOT GOOD WHEN YOU DON'T UPDATE!


Drifloon Rocks why won't you update Marah already

UPDATE IT

UPDATE IT

UPDATE IT

UPDATE IT

UPDATE IT

Come onnnnnnn

(We all want more, but you should be more patient. Nobody likes being rushed, and I'm sure Mike has a life outside of TCoD.)

And also Mike that fat person gave me trauma DD:


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I'm gonna..Take a 83 hour nap....wake me up when the comic is updated....*dies*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Ambipom said:


> (I'm sure Mike has a life outside of TCoD.)


I really don't X3



Ambipom said:


> And also Mike that fat person gave me trauma DD:


That's the idea.

To make you go like:





THIS.

Anyway, sorry guys. I'll try to get new issues made tomorrow.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> I really don't X3
> 
> 
> 
> That's the idea.
> 
> To make you go like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS.
> 
> Anyway, sorry guys. I'll try to get new issues made tomorrow.


OK then. But if they don't come tomorrow...*points Espeon again*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Eep, downtime O_O

But now it's back up I think it's time for that update y'all were yelling at me to put up.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

YIPPIE!!! UPDATE!!! *reads* AWESOME!!! OK I'M DONE!!! Now i'm done


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Lol, THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS SANTA CLAUS!!!!!I fell out of my chair reading that.:talking:


----------



## pancakeswordsman

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Good idea for a webcomic! The graphics were already designed to convey emotion and be colorful, and are a good size (you can't say this for most sprites in the Pokemon franchise). All you have to do is fill in the blanks. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

FINALLY! *dies*

*readreadreadreadread*

Oh, so it's a Darkrai. *facepalm* Mewtwo is such a meanie.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



pancakeswordsman said:


> Good idea for a webcomic! The graphics were already designed to convey emotion and be colorful, and are a good size (you can't say this for most sprites in the Pokemon franchise). All you have to do is fill in the blanks. Keep up the good work!


lol, that worried me for a minute. I had one more issue which was just blank panels ready to be filled in for the next issue and I thought I'd uploaded that by mistake XD Anyway, I see what you meant. Thanks for the input =)

Glad you all enjoyed them!


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Nice. xP This comic consists of epic win. <3


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Leafpool said:


> Nice. xP This comic consists of epic win. <3


Much unlike its creator. ^w^

Thanks Leafpool, you get a Meowth cookie. Or a Pikachu cookie. It's wide open =D


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Much unlike its creator. ^w^


No, because in order for the comic to consist of epic win, the creator must consist of epic win as well. Epic win produces epic win, epic fail produces epic fail. It's possible for epic win to produce epic fail, but not for epic fail to produce epic win, thus - *shot*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Leafpool said:


> No, because in order for the comic to consist of epic win, the creator must consist of epic win as well. Epic win produces epic win, epic fail produces epic fail. It's possible for epic win to produce epic fail, but not for epic fail to produce epic win, thus - *shot*


...

You confused me. No cookies now.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...
> 
> You confused me. No cookies now.


Epic win can only be produced by epic win. |D


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Leafpool said:


> Epic win can only be produced by epic win. |D


...OK, fine, you get a cookie >=(


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

*starts laughing and gets funny looks from mother* 

Those were great Mike! *glomps and bites tail, wagging mine*


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Y!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yippie! *gives cookie and juicebox* *goes and reads*


----------



## ferrikpm

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

wowwow. me know good punchline for next.
giratina used shadow force. giratina disapeared!
mil used flashlight force. giratina reapeared!
shadows are where there is not light.... if there is light, there is no shadow. hilarius!


----------



## firepoke4ever

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

There's no such thing as Santa Claus! Epic win.


----------



## Mew Mew Princess~

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

"Do these guys come with the treasure?"
"THERE'S NO SUCH THING AS SANTA CLAUS!" Hilarious! I love them from beginning to end, and I also love comedy in Pokemon form, so in turn, I love this comic!


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Haha thissus great^^
For some reason I keep readin' the little comments on the bottom. ^W^


----------



## Eeveelution

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I just get where they call you "gay": The skitty incident. (It took me that long to figure it out! Wonder how long it'll take Mike...)

Also, no Santa Claus? Wow, Mewtwo _is_ evil!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



RandomTyphoon said:


> Haha thissus great^^
> For some reason I keep readin' the little comments on the bottom. ^W^


That's kinda why I put 'em there. To be read. XD



Eeveelution said:


> Also, no Santa Claus? Wow, Mewtwo _is_ evil!


Hehe, at first I thought that was just randomness. Then I noticed you all probably expected him to hurt or torture us in someway. Instead he just destroys our youthful innocence. XD


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

*updates* Double post, sry.

Anyway, they're uploading now. So if they don't seem to work come back in a few minutes, they just won't have finished yet =) Enjoy!


----------



## Thunderfox

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

"How many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop?"
"...if you strangle a smurf, what color will it turn?" Wow. Very good use of limited questions, man. Very good... So funny! I love it!


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

.................................................
I belive the answer you're looking for, for both questions, is 42, because it is, of course, the ultimate answer.

These keep getting better and better! =D


----------



## Darksong

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Mike's questions were practically the funniest things I've seen in a while.

Keep them coming; they're great! Would it be possible to make the text a bit bigger, though, so I can see it without zooming in?


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Yayz!!!40 eeshoooz!!!!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I notice everybody's carefully avoiding talking about issue 38 -^^- Don't blame ya really.

I promise, this update I'm about to post will explain EVERYTHING. (Yes, two updates in two days!! Aren't you lucky?!)

(And no, the text can't really get any bigger, or I wouldn't be able to fit as much in the speech boxes. And that's a squeeze as it is. Sry.)


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

This comic is legendary, I just need to catch up.


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

MIKE!!!!THE COMIC RAWR'D AT ME!!!Hit it with a stick.:3


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Nicely done, as usual. Mike didn't get his answers for those questions after all, did he?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



kimimaru said:


> MIKE!!!!THE COMIC RAWR'D AT ME!!!Hit it with a stick.:3


It rawr'd?


Alxprit said:


> Nicely done, as usual. Mike didn't get his answers for those questions after all, did he?


I may have. It just took place while we weren't looking, between ishooz =)

I gotta stop saying "ishooz".


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> I gotta stop saying "ishooz".


You're right.SAY EESHOOZ INSTEAD!Lol.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

WOW! Huge update!

In comic 35, Mewtwo says "There's *SO* such thing as Santa Clause"


----------



## MurrMurr

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Excellent, keep the hilarious-ity coming.

(We'll call them mean names until they run away! ROFLMAO)


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> WOW! Huge update!
> 
> In comic 35, Mewtwo says "There's *SO* such thing as Santa Clause"


Typo, damnit.We still know it was supposed to say _no_.>v>


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Drifloon Rocks said:


> WOW! Huge update!
> 
> In comic 35, Mewtwo says "There's *SO* such thing as Santa Clause"


Several times he's referred to as "METWO".

I'm not perfect XD


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Several times he's referred to as "METWO".
> 
> I'm not perfect XD


No one's perfect.'Cept God.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



> ...Mike, if you screw this up just once, I will personally rip your balls off with a cheesegrater.


You, my friend, are a genius. xD


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



RandomTyphoon said:


> You, my friend, are a genius. xD


See? RandomTyphoon missed out the word "more"! I'm not the only idiot!

Er, I mean thanks ^^;


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Moar eeshooz NOW.

*threatens a Shadow Blast (AeroBlast Shadow Lugia form)*


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> See? RandomTyphoon missed out the word "more"! I'm not the only idiot!
> 
> Er, I mean thanks ^^;


It comes with the job application, Foxhog. >>


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

My job comes with a random Smoothie.SLEEPING!!!!:D

And.....Moar eeshooz, or I will find you, kill you, bring you back to life, and FORCE you to make dem!!!one!!Lol, no.I doesn't even know where you live.XD


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Just read all the chapters. ^^

 MAKE MORE! I really like this comic.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



RandomTyphoon said:


> It comes with the job application, Foxhog. >>


What comes with what job application? o.o



kimimaru said:


> And.....Moar eeshooz, or I will find you, kill you, bring you back to life, and FORCE you to make dem!!!one!!Lol, no.I doesn't even know where you live.XD


PLEASE stop asking T_T They'll be up when they're ready and not before.


Murkrowfeather said:


> Just read all the chapters. ^^
> 
> MAKE MORE! I really like this comic.


Thankies ^^ More'll be along soon!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Hai ^^ I'm updating to issue 53. (The issues are being updated as we speak so if they're not ready for a bit be patient.)

Also, today is Mil (Dark Shocktail)'s 17th birthday! Everyone wish her a happy birthday, NOW.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Claws go in... claws come out... claws go in... claws come out... claws go in...


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

LOL at Mil in 53!!XD


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Happy birthday!^^
Oh, and the idioticy comes with being me. Duh!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



RandomTyphoon said:


> Oh, and the idioticy comes with being me. Duh!


Ah yes ^^

A similar arrangement comes with being _me_. We should form a club.



kimimaru said:


> LOL at Mil in 53!!XD


You mean at her being unconscious and possibly dead, or at her wanting Lucario to perv her up? *fetches shotgun...*


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> At her wanting Lucario to perv her up? *fetches shotgun...*


Yesh, dat's what I meant.XD


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

*snort* Nice try, Mil.


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Lol, but.....

CLAWS GO IN.... CLAWS COME OUT!!!


----------



## Ivy Newton

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

These comics are EPIC.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Murkrowfeather said:


> *snort* Nice try, Mil.


Now if I could just get that Skitty giving _me_ CPR... =/


kimimaru said:


> CLAWS GO IN.... CLAWS COME OUT!!!


I coulda sat there all day doing that.


mumei_tensai said:


> These comics are EPIC.


Y tank j00.


----------



## S.K

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

These comics are one of the main reasons I come on here, well done...
you need to make a website or a Youtube account or something for these. Seriously these are amazing.


----------



## Murkrowfeather

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Like SmackJeeves or something. :o


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

That'd be kickass! ^_^ He could host all of his comics there =D I'll see what he thinks of it when I call him or when he calls me. Whichever comes first XD


----------



## S.K

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Dark Shocktail said:


> That'd be kickass! ^_^ He could host all of his comics there =D I'll see what he thinks of it when I call him or when he calls me. Whichever comes first XD


Please mention that I said it... please....


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

These really are so great you could make a whole small website for them! Like Caterpie's Corner :D


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I love it! By the way, how do you make the text? Do you put each single letter in? Or do you use some sort of program?


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I'm not really posting this for any reason other than to show my appreciation.

So...thanks for making the world a better (and funnier - I love the "That Skitty is a guy" joke) place.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Lord Shyguy said:


> I love it! By the way, how do you make the text? Do you put each single letter in? Or do you use some sort of program?


Text tool on paint?


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I knew that. :sweatdrop:


----------



## reecemysocksoff

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

awesome new issues.
I love issue 49


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Yayz, more issues for readingz. The comics are epic :D


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

X3 I can't blame Mil. Lucario's ARE smexy, after all

...What?


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

You're male

And Lucario are 87.5% male o.o

Off topic kinda: My Riolu from the egg in Pokemon Diamond was female ^w^


----------



## Lili

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I love these so much. Please, continue, Mike!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

^ Before it took ages to get Mike to put up an update but we got him to *evil grin*.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

*updates to 60*

Dunno if 8 panels is too big to avoid illegible resizing... but we shall see!

@shadow_lugia: It doesn't matter. Lucario is HOT ^^;;


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Oh god, your humour is awesome, I laughed so much I had hard time breathing, I really want to see more.

Also: "my head hurts like it's been a Frenchmen in there" was the best line EVER.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Male Gardevoir said:


> Also: "my head hurts like it's been a Frenchmen in there" was the best line EVER.


XD Well, you have _Blackadder II_ to thank for that one. But most of the humour is original.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> XD Well, you have _Blackadder II_ to thank for that one. But most of the humour is original.


I see..
It's the best quote ever anyway. XD


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Glameow?

You are aware they turn into Puruglies, right?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Murkrow said:


> Glameow?
> 
> You are aware they turn into Puruglies, right?


Yeah, but not til like lv37. If she was anywhere near evolving _now_, she'd be _way_ too old for me.


----------



## Lili

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



> Yes, woe to the candies....


XD Priceless.


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Woe to the candy.... (AND MY FREAKING DRUGS.) I DARE you to edit it to say that. XD


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

So, how long before the drugs are lit on fire and make Groundon and Kyogre high?


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Hey Mike, where do you get those sprites? I suddenly felt like making comics as well. :sweatdrop:


----------



## sergeantwaffleS

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

It's on the first page of this thread. The spriter's resource.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



sergeantwaffleS said:


> It's on the first page of this thread. The spriter's resource.


Thanks.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Icalasari said:


> So, how long before the drugs are lit on fire and make Groundon and Kyogre high?


Well, Kyogre and Groudon are both very big and powerful. It'd probably need far more drugs than Kecleon could safely hide to get them the tiniest bit high.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

^ I don't know...if you've tried a certain kind of drugs named MagiBas it would take 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 to get any legend high. As you can see MagiBas is very weak.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ I don't know...if you've tried a certain kind of drugs named MagiBas it would take 9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 to get any legend high. As you can see MagiBas is very weak.


9999999999999999999999999999999999999999 what?

Needs some form of measure. =3


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

aw... it looks like the series is ending soon... shame, great comic.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

*updates to 70*

The comics are uploading now, so give them a minute or two ;3


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

REMEMBER RULE NUMBER FIVE!
This comic is as fun as Dane Cook.


----------



## Bonkenhi

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

=O Issues 61-70 are here? Curses, no random Umbreon appearence on Issue 69. ;_;


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



> What hurts on a girl?


Breasts ;-;


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

^ True. But wouldn't it be hard to kick that high? XD


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Not for some longfoot like Meowth to kick a short fart like Pikachu D:


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Bonkenhi said:


> =O Issues 61-70 are here? Curses, no random Umbreon appearence on Issue 69. ;_;


Why are you so adamant for an Umbreon to appear in that particular issue? o.o



shadow_lugia said:


> Breasts ;-;


About the only external naughty bit you have. Makes sense =)



shadow_lugia said:


> Not for some longfoot like Meowth to kick a short fart like Pikachu D:


If you remember though Mil was riding on Chatot's back and I was hanging onto his talon, so reaching would be a problem.

I'd never kick Mil anywhere, anyway =D


----------



## MurrMurr

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Your comics are *amazing*, keep up the epic work. 

One comment: In comic #65, you put in "Kyogre and Groudo", I'm assuming you meant Groudon?

Yes, I am a nitpicker. No, I don't care.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

^ Oh yes, the typo, or it is supposed to be like that? The awesomeness is still awesome. I remember when the comic was young and there weren't so many issues :) Lots of issues is good~


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Oh.NOES.
The shoop da whoop.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



MurrMurr said:


> Your comics are *amazing*, keep up the epic work.
> 
> One comment: In comic #65, you put in "Kyogre and Groudo", I'm assuming you meant Groudon?
> 
> Yes, I am a nitpicker. No, I don't care.


Yeah, I make lots of typso.

(^ that one was on purpoes)


----------



## Zangoose

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Lol@ shoop da woop


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Aww.... The comic looks like its coming to an end soon...-_-

Am I right?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

If the comic ends soon, I'll die.


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Same with me...


----------



## kimimaru

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

^ Ditto. D: DUN DIE, COMICY!!!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Objection! said:


> Aww.... The comic looks like its coming to an end soon...-_-
> 
> Am I right?


You are by no means right at all!

When this storyline comes to an end I'll just start up a new one. The comic will never end, until either I get bored or it becomes old and corny.


----------



## reecemysocksoff

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

"IMA CHARGIN MA LAZR!"
Issue 70 was awesome...


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Okay, these are amazing! And I'm only on 30~


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Erindor the Espeon said:


> Okay, these are amazing! And I'm only on 30~


Then view the remaining 40 issues of epicness and get back to us. XD

I need to get another update up soon.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I am back to us! Or you. Or whatever.

Pure awesomesauce on awesome toast!


----------



## ZimD

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I just looked at all of them, and this is one of the greatest things I have ever seen in my life~


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Yayz, never ending comics ^_^

I was here from the beginning...


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Epic win. EPIC WIN. Mike, you officially win at life for #62 and #63.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Alabaster said:


> Epic win. EPIC WIN. Mike, you officially win at life for #62 and #63.


I'm still waiting for people to realise it is the _comic_ that is great, and that I am in fact a complete loser. ^^;;


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Mike, stop being natural, everyone knows you rock.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Yeahm Mike everyone knows you rock. And who tagged this zangoose was here?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



EeveeSkitty said:


> And who tagged this zangoose was here?


Zangoose, I fancy. :3


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Who is zangoose? They'd be pretty bored to tag stuff randomly.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Who is zangoose? They'd be pretty bored to tag stuff randomly.


*shrugs* I just guessed who it was, I can't vouch for their motives.

I need to get some new issues made. You're all probably dying to see whether Rayquaza fires his lazah or not.


----------



## Zangoose

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Dont ban me. D:


----------



## PokeNinja

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

huh. Prorbably ur gonna surprise us..... I read too many books LOLZ


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

IMMA FIRING MAH LAZAH, THAT'S ALL I KNOW!!!

Yes please. More?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I'm not sure when I'll be able to make more issues... tomorrow I'm having a friend over, and after that the likelihood of me getting round to it depends hugely on when my N64 decides to be delivered. :3 I'll try to get them done soon, though.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Ooh yay, more copies soon :D


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Right, the new issues are made- I just need to check them with Mil first, because there's something in them that I think could upset her a teeny bit.

If I don't come back alive, it did. XD


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I'll allow it =P 

Enjoy the new issues! I certainly did =)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Dark Shocktail said:


> I'll allow it =P
> 
> Enjoy the new issues! I certainly did =)


Thanks, Mil ^^

*updates*


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

You didn't update your sig yet...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Leafpool said:


> You didn't update your sig yet...


So I didn't ^^ Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Awesome! Completely glad that this isn't the end of it! Looking forward to the next ones~


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

So awesome. Can't wait for the next series ^_^


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Awesome set of 7.
I'll be furiously anticipating the next few... waaaaaaay over here. *leaves thread*


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I love the new issues. Issue 75 is LEGEND. My favourite thread on the whole of TCod.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

OK maybe not my favorite thread but I don't have one. So no threads feel left out *pats fail, spammed threads*

This place is awesome *thread blushes*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



EeveeSkitty said:


> OK maybe not my favorite thread but I don't have one. So no threads feel left out *pats fail, spammed threads*
> 
> This place is awesome *thread blushes*


Oh pshaw, you know this is your favourite thread ^^ *bares claws at you* _Isn't it?!_


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

*stares at claws* Ahh...yes...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



EeveeSkitty said:


> *stares at claws* Ahh...yes...


Good EeveeSkitty ^^ *pats*


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

i think i just read 21 issues since i last came here, but they were all cool, what now that they have defeated groudon and kyogre? also
*watches skitty do glameow* now all i need is something, a cold drink with bubbles at the top of it and my life will be complete!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



H20firefly said:


> *watches skitty do glameow*


ME FIRST!

This is... important in my getting-over-her process. I need total privacy while I get over her, OK?


----------



## Bonkenhi

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Good god, one Seel Of Approval coming your way.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Bonkenhi said:


> Good god, one Seel Of Approval coming your way.


Wondered how long before this comic'd recieve one ^^ Thanks Bonki! *puts under Awards*


----------



## ZimD

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

This is made of pure win.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> ME FIRST!
> 
> This is... important in my getting-over-her process. I need total privacy while I get over her, OK?


Skitty? or Glameow?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



H20firefly said:


> Skitty? or Glameow?


Glameow. Hence the female pronoun. XD

And Zim, your Seal of Approval says as much already.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

well you _did_ think that skitty was a girl...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



H20firefly said:


> well you _did_ think that skitty was a girl...


But then I realised it was a guy.

Anyway, what did I say about privacy? I can't get over her with you all watching.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

fine then... (go's to watch lucario touch mil) next best thing i suppose


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



H20firefly said:


> fine then... (go's to watch lucario touch mil) next best thing i suppose


...wow, too far.

I estimate that you have about 3 seconds to live from the time she reads that. XD


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

meh, i'll probably be offline...


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

...WTF! Mike my boy, ring up Tony and tell him that "Gwyn Uses Nails". Then, load up  the shotgun while I sharpen the sword. Then, we're gonna go on one of those..."camping" trips :3


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Dark Shocktail said:


> ...WTF! Mike my boy, ring up Tony and tell him that "Gwyn Uses Nails". Then, load up  the shotgun while I sharpen the sword. Then, we're gonna go on one of those..."camping" trips :3


...are you OK? o.O


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Of course ^_^ I just need some help in locating and attacking Mr. Firefly :3


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

oh... bollocks! look, all i wanted was to see some sexual activity between pokemon (since i cant anywhere else) is that too much to ask!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



H20firefly said:


> oh... bollocks! look, all i wanted was to see some sexual activity between pokemon (since i cant anywhere else) is that too much to ask!


Dude, you're on _the Internet_. If you can't find any you're not looking very hard. XD


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

your right, i'm not looking at all, just a joke gone too far end of conversation (hides in bunker)

EDIT, why do i get the feeling i'm being glared at continuously?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



H20firefly said:


> your right, i'm not looking at all, just a joke gone too far end of conversation (hides in bunker)
> 
> EDIT, why do i get the feeling i'm being glared at continuously?


Yeah, let's leave it at that before Mil starts getting offended ^^;

New issues will be along whenever I've planned the next storyline.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

i hope there'll be a new charcter in it, i'm not too fond of sequels repeating the same stuff with the same charcters
and even if it's the same stuff a new character would spice it up a bit


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



H20firefly said:


> i hope there'll be a new charcter in it, i'm not too fond of sequels repeating the same stuff with the same charcters
> and even if it's the same stuff a new character would spice it up a bit


We shall see :3


----------



## ZimD

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

PUT ME IN. Or don't.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Zim Del Invasor said:


> PUT ME IN. Or don't.


Yeah, I won't XP

Sorry, no cameos. =)


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

If there is going to be a new character shouldn't it be Castform?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

If there's going to be a new character then shouldn't it be Castform?


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Maybe it should be me. Joining Team Shadow.

Except for under mind control :3


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

could it be an Absol! or an Arcanine!


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



EeveeSkitty said:


> If there's going to be a new character then shouldn't it be Castform?


He says he doesn't want there to be a Castform D:

And the Spriter's Resource doesn't have Spheal sprites.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



EeveeSkitty said:


> If there is going to be a new character shouldn't it be Castform?


But there isn't going to be a new character :3

I just think it works better the way it is; an exploration duo, like in the games, made up of people portrayed by possible PMD starters.


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

I don't think people mean new _main_ characters, just ones that are recurring in one sense oe another.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> I don't think people mean new _main_ characters, just ones that are recurring in one sense oe another.


That, I might consider. I just really think it'd kinda ruin the setup if you were part of our exploration team...


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

you could introduce an entirely new rescue team with other starters like machop and cubone (random 2 starters)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*

Don't worry; I think I might have an idea forming ;3

I think next I might do a Christmas storyline... though, of course, there is no hope whatsoever of it being completed in 5 days and therefore in time for the big day. If y'all will let me get away with it running into February/March I can get planning ;D


----------



## Zeph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> That, I might consider. I just really think it'd kinda ruin the setup if you were part of our exploration team...


Oooh, no, I never wanted _that_ much.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity (Sprite Comic)*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Don't worry; I think I might have an idea forming ;3
> 
> I think next I might do a Christmas storyline... though, of course, there is no hope whatsoever of it being completed in 5 days and therefore in time for the big day. If y'all will let me get away with it running into February/March I can get planning ;D


meh, nearly all things christmas are delayed till after the big day, it won't make much of a difference to me


----------



## Scizor King

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*






I present to you the Approval Award for Great Comedy!
This is one of the best sprite comics I have ever read, and I can't wait to for more of them. Keep up the good work.
-Scizor King-


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Scizor King said:


> I present to you the Approval Award for Great Comedy!
> This is one of the best sprite comics I have ever read, and I can't wait to for more of them. Keep up the good work.
> -Scizor King-


Added to the Awards. Thank you Scizor King!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

:D You is advertising my comics. Thank you!

Soooo what's the next story arc going to be about?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Blaziking said:


> :D You is advertising my comics. Thank you!


No problem! After all, you made reference to mine. Besides, I've got plenty of fans, why not share? I'd advertise the other two that started up, but nothing seems to be happening with them recently.


> Soooo what's the next story arc going to be about?


As yet I only have a vague idea what it could be, but I'll come up with something soon ;3


----------



## GorMcCobb

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I have one thing to say about the comics... lol!


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Why don't you make the next story arc about one of the side characters? Like maybe, making it about Chatot's past or the Glameow that Mike was crushing on?


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I would love it if this went on forever. Also please get rid of the dumb tag.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

(jumps on bandwagon of suggestions) why don't you try saving as PNG?
remember PNG = PwNaGe


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*







"I Princess EeveeSkitty am glad to award this Royal Windian award to PMD Explorers of Oddity for lolz, awesomsauce and other stuff"


This comic is a work of genius. Over 70 Issues and in a good time space. Plenty of eager fans and heaps of laughs, this comic should be rewarded, but it already has been so we'll leave it at that. The comedy is fine and rich, full of Vitamin Awesomesauce, Vitamin LOLZ and Vitamin AHAHAHAHAHA.

So you got an award. So now what? Hang it on your wall? Lock it in a vault guarded with 1000 guards? If you want. 

But... if you'd like you can redeem this award for 1000 Awesomsauce points and yes they are Awesomsauce points not Awesomesauce points. That means you are on the Royal list of Awesomsaucers. 

Or you could keep the award which does the same thing as the 1000 Awesomsauce points :)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Ooh, another award ^^ Thanks EeveeSkitty!

...OK, who put "omnomnom!" as a tag and why.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I wouldn't know. But of course I put the 'royal windian comic award'.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

You should totally do a story arc involving Kecleon becoming a drug lord. That would be funny.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...OK, who put "omnomnom!" as a tag and why.


I got a tenner on Dwagie. Her way of noming your ears ninja style XD


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Dark Shocktail said:


> I got a tenner on Dwagie. Her way of noming your ears ninja style XD


Aha, good idea =3

Of course you're an equally likely suspect...


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

If it was me, wouldn't I have admitted it?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Dark Shocktail said:


> If it was me, wouldn't I have admitted it?


No. Because you're tricksy >=( Plus I don't think Dwagie's even posted here- can you prove she's even viewed this thread?!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Right now I see Dwagie is viewing the thread...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Right now I see Dwagie is viewing the thread...


However, the tag's already been made, so this doesn't incriminate her at all.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

The new one says otherwise XD

You now have two *nom* tags, one of which I didn't make...wait, who the hell nicked MY foxhog ear?? D=<


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Dark Shocktail said:


> The new one says otherwise XD
> 
> You now have two *nom* tags, one of which I didn't make...wait, who the hell nicked MY foxhog ear?? D=<


Nobody. Both my ears still appear to be attached to my head.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Shouldn't this be in the "Other Creativity" forum? I mean, it was created before that forum existed, but...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Alxprit said:


> Shouldn't this be in the "Other Creativity" forum? I mean, it was created before that forum existed, but...


If so I expect a mod would have moved it. Or will do. :3


----------



## Bluberry Bat

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Nyoro~N :3 *Glompehs Mike to the ground and noms his ear* Mine~ ^w^

Miiiiiiiike I luuuurve this comic~ <3 Keep on with it huh? Don't mind me looking over your shoulder either, it's a good view from here~ *Nom* >w<


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



L'il Dwagie said:


> Nyoro~N :3 *Glompehs Mike to the ground and noms his ear* Mine~ ^w^
> 
> Miiiiiiiike I luuuurve this comic~ <3 Keep on with it huh? Don't mind me looking over your shoulder either, it's a good view from here~ *Nom* >w<


Nah, I'm cool with it ^w^

...so did you put the "omnomnom!" tag, Dwagie?


----------



## Eeveelution

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

This is really good, Mike. It's teenager-oriented, but most people online need to have parental permission anyway. The only thing I don't really get is comic 77, but oh well. Keep 'em coming, or else you'll have to deal with a sad Eeveelution.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Eeveelution said:


> This is really good, Mike. It's teenager-oriented, but most people online need to have parental permission anyway. The only thing I don't really get is comic 77, but oh well. Keep 'em coming, or else you'll have to deal with a sad Eeveelution.


Thanks ^^ Glad you enjoy them!

And in issue 77, the joke is that Kecleon gave Officer Magnezone some of his drugs rather than a breath mint so he wouldn't be able to arrest him. The "my magnets are huuuuge" thing is based off a quote I heard somewhere (or in several places) where some stoned guy thinks his _hands_ are huge.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Nah, I'm cool with it ^w^
> 
> ...so did you put the "omnomnom!" tag, Dwagie?


No, I used my two tags now already. You can guess which they are~ ^w^
..But if it really wasn't Mill.. Then OI, Who's trying to nick our spots O:<

..Also where's my cameo OwO Sable da AuraWuff 'Lu sez: Kecleon has some good sh- Er.. I mean, WuffWuff ^w^


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



L'il Dwagie said:


> No, I used my two tags now already. You can guess which they are~ ^w^


No. Do tell.


> ..But if it really wasn't Mill.. Then OI, Who's trying to nick our spots O:<


I dunno, but you must both kill them.


> ..Also where's my cameo OwO


*points to the "NO CAMEOS" sign*


> Sable da AuraWuff 'Lu sez: Kecleon has some good sh- Er.. I mean, WuffWuff ^w^


...have you been round at Kecleon Mart again, Dwagie? Or are you making no sense on purpose? XD


----------



## Bluberry Bat

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> No. Do tell.


Nyoro~N, I said you could figure it out yourself~ *Nom* ^w^



Mike the Foxhog said:


> I dunno, but you must both kill them.


On it *Gets out a 2x4 and some old nails*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> *points to the "NO CAMEOS" sign*


Screw the rules, I have purple fur 3:<

I though we were fweeeeeeeeinds D: I guess I just need to get Mill to yell at you then~



Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...have you been round at Kecleon Mart again, Dwagie? Or are you making no sense on purpose? XD


C: All of the above




Also I has new convoluted reference avatar and title~ :3


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



L'il Dwagie said:


> I though we were fweeeeeeeeinds D:


We ish fweinds D= Not particularly close ones though. xD Eh, maybe a teeny cameo, if it'll stop you pointing that gun at my head.


> I guess I just need to get Mill to yell at you then~


Don't make her angry. She'll rip my head right off.


> Also I has new convoluted reference avatar and title~ :3


I sawed~


----------



## VelvetEspeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I love it! Even though I love Mewtwo and Giratina, and my mom likes Darkrai. I'm not mad, so don't worry. This and PMD: The Idiots is inspiring me to make my own comic about PMD2. It's going to be about me (a Squirtle) and Red the Charmander.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



VelvetEspeon said:


> I love it! Even though I love Mewtwo and Giratina, and my mom likes Darkrai. I'm not mad, so don't worry. This and PMD: The Idiots is inspiring me to make my own comic about PMD2. It's going to be about me (a Squirtle) and Red the Charmander.


Your MOM... likes DARKRAI??? What the heck?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I want parents who like Pokemon :|


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Me too.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

well i have a young (10) _friend_ whos parents like pokemon, his Mum likes aipom, manaphy and larvitar and his Dad likes murkrow, honchkrow, sandslash and i heard he lieks mudkipz XD

i wish i had parents like that

aaaaaaannnnnyyyyway, comics pwn, keep it up, ect ect.

god, i'm really optimistic aren't i

also, if dwagie gets a cameo i demmand one too :D i don't care what it is i just demand it



also, something totally unrelated Mike, i got PMD2 a while ago on on a 128 games in one
whats the first pokemon i got? meowth XD


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Next storyline's just about all worked out, so I expect I'll be working on some new issues tomorrow =D

And no, I'm not telling you what the next story's going to be about, wait and see. Or until I've discussed it with Dark Shocktail and then bribe her. Some shots of Lucario with his shorts off should sway her. But _are_ they actually shorts, or his thighs? Hmm...


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

just because it would be cool, they're his shorts =D


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Awesome, I say they're his shorts :)


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I think they look like shorts, but can't be pulled down because they're attached to his skin, much like Gardevoir's "dress".

...sorry for not being compliant. I like the good solutions most of the time.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

yes, but put yourself in a state of mind where you make comics and that crazy, yet funny idea hit you. would you put it in a comic? i think I would


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yep. Definitely it is Mikes Comic anyway.


----------



## Shiranui

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

this would be more awesome if you didn't save them as a .jpg

but i lol'd so high-five c:


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

the tags of this thread are also awesome.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Shiranui said:


> this would be more awesome if you didn't save them as a .jpg
> 
> but i lol'd so high-five c:


i agree, because that's exactly what i said a page or so back

save as PNG because PNG = PwNaGe


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Shiranui said:


> this would be more awesome if you didn't save them as a .jpg


I don't, they're in bmp. Because that's what the default setting when I go to save them and I can't be bothered to change it all the time. But if everyone keeps demanding it I guess I should save in PNG from now on :3

New issues are being made, guys =D Had to come online for some Torchic sprites.

EDIT: That's weird, they are jpeg... I definitely save them in bmp though =/


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

thats because 2 reasons, either jpeg actually is your default save file or when you upload them to photobucket (this always happens with bmp's) it changes to jpeg

also it's not hard to just click the down arrow then click PNG.Portable Network Graphics > Save


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> also it's not hard to just click the down arrow then click PNG.Portable Network Graphics > Save


Would you want to do it 77 times? I think not. xD

Anyway, yeah, I will.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

i've done it more than 77 times, thank you :)

so anyway have you bribed dark shocktail to get her to agree to telling us the plot?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> i've done it more than 77 times, thank you :)
> 
> so anyway have you bribed *Dark Shocktail* _[as opposed to darshocktail >=|] _to get her to agree to telling us the plot?


Haven't spoken to her yet. Besides, _you're_ the ones who have to do the bribing. If it were _me_ who wanted you to know the plot, I could just tell you myself.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

OKay! :D We're fine with that.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



DarkArmour said:


> OKay! :D We're fine with that.


However, I don't want you to know the plot. So it's bribe Mil or wait. ;) And we've had numerous problems with being online at the same time as each other recently... so it's wait. Muahaha.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

i'll give you an award, advertise on two sites for you and something else i can't tink of right now


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> i'll give you an award, advertise on two sites for you and something else i can't tink of right now


You have to get me Glameow. Otherwise, no deal. xD


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

why don't you add a subplot into the comic about Mike trying to win back Glameow which ends in a lets be friends kiss

best i can think of in my state of mind right now


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Update on the way, guys ^^ Mostly in the heavily-requested PNG format.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

yays! so any word on the plot?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> yays! so any word on the plot?


Shut up. >>


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

awww, i'm sorry, did i piss you off ^_^
now about that plot...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> awww, i'm sorry, did i piss you off ^_^
> now about that plot...


Sure. Why don't you go with Mil and talk about it on a nice, quiet walk across a lake bed wearing concrete running shoes... *discreetly winks at her, she nods*


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

real mature, but i aint going within a 20 mile radius of her until she forgots completely about... <<, >>, it


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

They're very_ nice_ concrete running shoes... and it's an amazingly deep lake. Throw something in there- like, I dunno, a body- and it'd just sink right to the bottom and stay there, right Mil? It's a lovely sight to behold, it really is.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

20 MILE RADIUS! now please, i don't want to include you because you havn't threatened me with missiles yet :D


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> 20 MILE RADIUS!


That's OK, I'm sure it's much more than 20 miles deep...


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

... the award i'm halfway done with? when it's finished i'm giving to Blaziking's comic... that is the price you pay

and it was really awesome too


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Want a bite firefly? -_-

The only reason I'm even told the plots, is because I'm used as the namesake of one of the characters. Of course, the Mil in the comics doesn't really reflect me 100% - I'd never put Mike down as shown in the comics. That's mostly because of Mike's self esteem and for comedy. But to prevent anything absolutely insulting being posted, he does contact me to ask for permission and sometimes opinions on jokes he hopes to include. 

So please, get off his damn back already. Be patient. Nagging him for plot details usually just puts him off really.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Dark Shocktail said:


> Want a bite firefly? -_-
> 
> The only reason I'm even told the plots, is because I'm used as the namesake of one of the characters. Of course, the Mil in the comics doesn't really reflect me 100% - I'd never put Mike down as shown in the comics. That's mostly because of Mike's self esteem and for comedy. But to prevent anything absolutely insulting being posted, he does contact me to ask for permission and sometimes opinions on jokes he hopes to include.
> 
> So please, get off his damn back already. Be patient. Nagging him for plot details usually just puts him off really.


I was more hoping you'd reinforce the walking-on-the-lake-bed-with-the-concrete-shoes-on thingy ;.; But thanks anyway!


----------



## VelvetEspeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

The new issues are awesome!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



VelvetEspeon said:


> The new issues are awesome!


Thank you ^^

And just to make sure H20firefly shuts up, me and Mil both become wizards or something. There.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

that's about as believable battle star galactica having a satisfying conclusion but i must read the new comics ^_^

sorry for nagging i guess but i only really said it twice, and i don't have an award in progress either, so...


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I wonder how Torchic tasted...


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

i wonder how Tangrowth doesn't go hungry...


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I wonder if Mil's present is a Lucario sex doll :D


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Oh man, I hope Torchic is ok... I'd hate for anything BAD to happen to ONE of my FAVORITE POKEMON.

*grumbleyoudbetterincludealedianorsomethinggrumble*

Also, the tags are almost taking up the whole screen.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Can everyone do SOMETHING about the tags. But Windian award stays because itis award. Things like 'oddity ftw' and 'zangoose waz here' should go.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



shadow_lugia said:


> I wonder if Mil's present is a Lucario sex doll :D


_Wafer thin_ ice, shadow_lugia.

Honestly, you don't wanna upset Mil. She may look all nice and cuddly, but she is 100% pure evil.

Anyway, that's what _I_ bought her


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

most things are ^_^ like my cat, funnily enough, who is called Mikey


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Awesomesauce new copies of course:)


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

#81 is ACE! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yep...

Somehow I preferred the oldest ones but ehh...it probably that I got used to the awesomeness by now.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> most things are ^_^ like my cat, funnily enough, who is called Mikey


:D

He's named after me?

(..."Lucario sex doll" as a tag? Seriously? o.Ó)


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

The new ones are as awesome as Oddity should be.

FUN FACT BY THE WAY: My in-game character from PMD 2(which I bought today) is a male Skitty.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Male Gardevoir said:


> The new ones are as awesome as Oddity should be.
> 
> FUN FACT BY THE WAY: My in-game character from PMD 2(which I bought today) is a male Skitty.


Important tip: Don't go telling_ me_ that. XD


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> :D
> 
> He's named after me?


after all the Mike's i know (that one from primary, the one from high, the one from the internet and you) and i also just like the name

also, what are these "tag" things you speak of...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> after all the Mike's i know (that one from primary, the one from high, the one from the internet and you) and i also just like the name
> 
> also, what are these "tag" things you speak of...


*nom* ^w^, awesomenocity, comedy, epic win, lucario sex doll, mystery dungeon, nyoro~n, oddity ftw!, omnomnom!, royal windian comic award, scizor (king) approves!, sprite comic, the humanity!, wash my tags, wat is with teh tagz xd, and zangoose waz here.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> :D
> 
> He's named after me?
> 
> (..."Lucario sex doll" as a tag? Seriously? o.Ó)


o.o I swear I didn't put that there


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Mike, can't YOU clean up those tags?? Honestly, some of them are getting a bit silly...like the sex doll one >_>


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Only those who put those tags there can remove them... unless a moderator comes by, I presume.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yep, it isn't like anyone would search those keywords...

Anyone care to find a mod and pull them over here?


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Important tip: Don't go telling_ me_ that. XD


But I already did that! :L


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> *nom* ^w^, awesomenocity, comedy, epic win, lucario sex doll, mystery dungeon, nyoro~n, oddity ftw!, omnomnom!, royal windian comic award, scizor (king) approves!, sprite comic, the humanity!, wash my tags, wat is with teh tagz xd, and zangoose waz here.


okay i now know what tags this place has but i'm still no further into figuring out what they are in general


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

If you search for a term, the database searches though the tags to find what matches. So if you search for...urm, "sprite comic", this topic will turn up.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

So when does the storyline start? Its gonna be awesome.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Stardust Dragon said:


> So when does the storyline start? Its gonna be awesome.


It's just getting started now ^^

@shadow_lugia: Suuuuure. xD

@Mil: Silly?! Great, now I've got to return it. ;-;


----------



## Stardust Dragona

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

HOORAY!!!


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

ATTENTION
THIS THREAD HAS BEEN REWARDED WITH KAI'S SEAL OF CREATIVE DECENCY




​
Well done on the comic, by the way. I may not post, but I do read this whenever there's a new issue or so. Keep it up.

And get your Glameow a decent christmas present, damnit. XD


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Kai said:


> ATTENTION
> THIS THREAD HAS BEEN REWARDED WITH KAI'S SEAL OF CREATIVE DECENCY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Well done on the comic, by the way. I may not post, but I do read this whenever there's a new issue or so. Keep it up.
> 
> And get your Glameow a decent christmas present, damnit. XD


Don't worry, my Glammy will get the bestest gift there is ^w^ *hopes Kecleon actually _stocks_ chocolate coins*

And thanks for the award!


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

your going to get her chocolate coins for christmas, when it's the 8th of January

i think she'll just hate you even more

also, 2 questions down one to go, how do i make tags?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> your going to get her chocolate coins for christmas, when it's the 8th of January
> 
> i think she'll just hate you even more


IRL, yes. In the comic it's Christmas.

Maybe I'll get her a Meowth sex "doll" for Christmas instead... ;3



> also, 2 questions down one to go, how do i make tags?


Go to the tag thingy and click "Edit Tags".


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

(doesn't know where that is)...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> (doesn't know where that is)...


Go to where the tags are listed.

Edit Tags is in the upper right corner.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

(still doen't know where tags are listed)...


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

*Facepalm* The bit that says tags.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

and where does it say that?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> and where does it say that?


Look at the reply button at the bottom of the thread.

Now look down a teeny bit.

There.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

oooohhh...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> oooohhh...


*applauds* :D


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

HOORAY!!! ¬_¬


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

so _anyone_ can make a tag saying virtually _anything_...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> so _anyone_ can make a tag saying virtually _anything_...


Thus so. Only don't go making stupid ones, cos of the haters.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

yeah that is a bit of a drawback. The mods have the power to remove them though, and see who posted them. I admit I added awesomenocity. But that was it.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



DarkArmour said:


> yeah that is a bit of a drawback. The mods have the power to remove them though, and see who posted them. I admit I added awesomenocity. But that was it.


Really? I thought that was EeveeSkitty. In my experience she has a penchant for calling things "awesomenocity". :3


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

mkay, understood :D...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> mkay, understood :)...


*looks at tags* I'm over Skitty. Now, my heart belongs to Glameow. 

<3333333333


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

@ Mike: Nope, that was me.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



DarkArmour said:


> @ Mike: Nope, that was me.


Oh, well the same applies.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

how come theres still an awesomenocity tag down there :D...


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

cos I like it. Night everyone.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

g'night my scyther and absol will be waiting for you, in your nightmares >:D


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> how come theres still an awesomenocity tag down there :D...


Because pointless tags are what PMD:Oddity is all about :D

That and me wanking


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Hooray!


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> That and me wanking


you havn't been very good at your job lately...


----------



## Stardust Dragona

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Who says?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> you havn't been very good at your job lately...


That's correct. I haven't been doing it _at all_. Not once. Honest.

*notices the suspicious looks he's getting from everyone in the thread* ...what?


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

(eyes stay fixated at mike) anywho, i trust those comics are coming along nicely. _in png_ :D

also, i think you should add more cat pokemon :3


----------



## Stardust Dragona

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Heres a challenge Mike. Please put a Gliscor in your comic somewhere(talking part possibly?) (small) not have him a major role but I just want to see one.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Stardust Dragon said:


> Heres a challenge Mike. Please put a Gliscor in your comic somewhere(talking part possibly?) (small) not have him a major role but I just want to see one.


We'll see :D


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

maybe he could be part of this random team you have to battle at the beginning, you know the type, like that crobat in the first plot

if you can do that with gliscor, maybe try absol somewhere too

only if gliscor gets implemented as said

which knowing u is a rather big if

..and, (gasp) ZOMFG!!! must go offline, explain l8r if i must!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> maybe he could be part of this random team you have to battle at the beginning, you know the type, like that crobat in the first plot
> 
> if you can do that with gliscor, maybe try absol somewhere too
> 
> only if gliscor gets implemented as said
> 
> which knowing u is a rather big if


*pulls out gun* What's that, now?


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Really? I thought that was EeveeSkitty. In my experience she has a penchant for calling things "awesomenocity". :3


No that's Arylett.

I call things Awesomesaucity.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> *pulls out gun* What's that, now?


*kicks gun out of hand* its true


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> *kicks gun out of hand* its true


Don't make me eat you >=(


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

you do NOT want that.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



DarkArmour said:


> you do NOT want that.


No. He does not. *grabs a fork*


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

good thing my blood is too sweet for Mike. He'd go ill for days if he tried to eat me.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

*transforms into an alakazam who obviously has spoons* so want to fight _hungry_ eh?[/lamejoke] well its first come first serve![/anotherlamejoke]


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> *transforms into an alakazam who obviously has spoons* so want to fight _hungry_ eh?[/lamejoke] well its first come first serve![/anotherlamejoke]


Aw, I can't eat an Alakazam, they're one of my fave Pokémans =^T.T^=


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

so I win! now me in alakazam form will spoon out your brains!


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

don't worry Mike i'll protect you!

I'll you my splork to protect us!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> so I win! now me in alakazam form will spoon out your brains!


What brains?! >=3


----------



## Stardust Dragona

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Well the splork can pick out brains* and* eat you.

Night everyone. I'll probably fall asleep watching the bond movie thats on next. (I like them but they are long and its really late here.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

the two brain cells that are still alive and are only used to make comics


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Why two?

Ahh...I use my Houndoom powers of awesome firey stuff to burn you all!

I WIN!


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

You cannot destroy the splork!!!


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Why two?
> 
> Ahh...I use my Houndoom powers of awesome firey stuff to burn you all!
> 
> I WIN!


oh yeah? go Gem! my _hacked_ sableye! (see least favourite type thread for details)


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I have awarded you the Electrode of Approval!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> oh yeah? go Gem! my _hacked_ sableye! (see least favourite type thread for details)


Do you know hacked Pokemon are hacked so they can never win? So I win.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

ah, but this pokemon is hacked so he can _always_ win. so in fact, _I_ win!


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

like what you did there.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I win cos I'm in the comic.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Dark Shocktail said:


> I win cos I'm in the comic.


_I_ win because I make the comic.

But then you're more awesome than me, so yes, you win. *glomps*

I'm starting to get tired of asking why tags exist, but... "birthday"? "Crushes/relationships"?)


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

man, those are pretty weird o.O... what?


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yeah, those tags need to be sorted >_<''


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Dark Shocktail said:


> Yeah, those tags need to be sorted >_<''


I refer you to my previous statement:


Mike the Foxhog said:


> Pointless tags are what PMD:Oddity is all about :D
> 
> That and me wanking


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

so you approve of the fact everyone just randomly posts crazy tags that make no sense?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> so you approve of the fact everyone just randomly posts crazy tags that make no sense?


Well, it doesn't particularly bother me. They're not really hurting anyone.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

so thats a yes?


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I thought it was spelled "spork", not "splork".


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

But really, these tags should be sorted, it's the worst case I've seen.

My only tag is my Windian award which is official.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Cryptica said:


> I have awarded you the Electrode of Approval!


Ooh, another award ^^ Yay! Thanks, Cryptica :D


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

so hows the comic? i'm at a lack of anything interesting to say, someone do something


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> so hows the comic? i'm at a lack of anything interesting to say, someone do something


It's 84 issues long and quite amusing.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

i meant the new issues


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

At least get rid of things like "wat is with teh tags xd", that purpose is already served with "wash my tags".


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Alxprit said:


> At least get rid of things like "wat is with teh tags xd", that purpose is already served with "wash my tags".


Well, as people have already said, I can't do squat about them. We'll have to wait for a mod to tidy them up.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

but I though pointless tags was what PMD Oddity was all about D:


----------



## Enekuro

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Very nice comic you have been making here. You deserve my gold award. (please note: not real gold, please do not eat. This is my seal of approval and my first one! Enjoy and please keep making them! ^-^


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Enekuro said:


> Very nice comic you have been making here. You deserve my gold award. (please note: not real gold, please do not eat. This is my seal of approval and my first one! Enjoy and please keep making them! ^-^


Thanks! I'm glad you like it.

Ooh, and another award ^^ I'm getting quite a collection now ! xD Thank you!


----------



## Enekuro

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

It is a bit big mind...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Enekuro said:


> It is a bit big mind...


No matter, I've just linked to it rather than posting it as an image ^w^


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yay! more issues? Please?


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I, Alabaster, am privileged to present Issues 5, 22, 23, 30, 39, 40, 41, 42, 43, 46, 47, 52, 53, 62, 63, 67, 68, 70, 75, 76, 77, 78, 79, 80, 81, and 82 with:

THE PURPLE ASTERISK OF DISTINCTION (which is this: *)

Basically, what you do with it is put the purple asterisk by the issue numbers of the issues that have been awarded the asterisk.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Right. 

There is boringness lingering in the air here...FOOD FIGHT!

*throws banana*


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Okay that was *not *me, who put fear the splork as a tag? That might be going a bit far.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

*shrugs*  i already made a tag so... *throws rotten apple*


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Well it definetly wasn't me.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

*updates to 90* No, there will be no more cameos unless I say so.

@Alabaster: Or, I could just link to that post. I'm too lazy to go sticking asterisks next to a handful of specific issues. :D Thanks!


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I made my Windian award tag and that was IT. The tags...are so annoying. I keep thinking the thread was LOCKED because I could see the Quick Reply box under all those tags :(

But yay new issues :)


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yay, you're going to fight again... careful.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

issue 86 : make lucario a little *hony*

issue 90 : I need that to *wi n* the heart of the girl I love

besdies these two glaring mistakes, the new issues seemed to have parts missing leaving small plot holes

otherwise good and funny as usual


----------



## Raichu Grunt

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I don't see any gliscor yet?


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

No Gliscor means no award, or cake.


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

[[I'm going to break out of my haiku for a moment.

TAGS ARE NOT FOR ADDING RANDOM SHIT. I JUST NEED TO CLEAN THOSE BECAUSE THEY HAVE NO RELEVANCE TO ANY OTHER THREAD ON THE FORUM AND AS SUCH ARE USELESS. SEEING AS I'M THE ONLY MOD WHO GIVES A SHIT 90% OF THE TIME THIS IS A PAIN IN THE ASS, OKAY?
THIS SHOULD ALSO BE IN FAN ART, IF ANYTHING.

Thank you.]]


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Thanks Tailsy for cleaning up the tags. 

And nice new issues Mike =)


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Why is Crushes/Relationships still here. Anyway, i'm glad Lucarios sex doll is gone


----------



## Tailsy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Objection! said:


> Why is Crushes/Relationships still here. Anyway, i'm glad Lucarios sex doll is gone


Assumed that the comic has something to do with crushes or relationships; I didn't check, so I don't know. It's a legit tag.


----------



## Objection!

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

oh, okay.


----------



## reecemysocksoff

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

90 issues! =O

This "ten issues away from a milestone" deserves to be awarded!

Have another award!


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yayz, more people have been put in. 
Since Umbreon and Lucario(and the mysteriously-missing Mewtwo) are all in there, there is really nothing else for me to be if I was in it. Although I have had my Quilava and Bellossom phases... I like Quilava better as of now, though.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

it got moved! D: now my life has been completely thrown off balance!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

We're in Artwork now? I thought we'd go to Other Creativity like the other comics.

@Tailsy: I guess it is a teeny weeny bit to do with crushes and relationships. Anyway, thanks for clearing up the weird tags. They were getting kinda ridiculous. You win a hypothetical cookie.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Mike likes Glameow and all the awards disappeared D: I thought my tag was pretty relevant what with the new issues and all


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Methinks they'll come back gradually.

Anyway Mike, nice new issues. Still no sign of Gliscor...hm...?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



DarkArmour said:


> Methinks they'll come back gradually.
> 
> Anyway Mike, nice new issues. Still no sign of Gliscor...hm...?


There'll be a Gliscor when there's a need for Gliscor. Leave me alone.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

okay, sure.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Cute award Reece =D 

How many awards has this won now? O.o


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yes clean tags! But my Windian Comic Award is gone :(


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

annnyyway.......

Can you give away any teeny little hints or spoilers about the new comics coming up?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Dark Shocktail said:


> How many awards has this won now? O.o


Lots and lots :3

@DarkArmour: Yeah, the answer's still no.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

thats what I thought.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yeah...spoilers are no good.


----------



## VelvetEspeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Great new issues.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Nearly to the big 100!

*hoping for a comic making spree*


----------



## Glacier99

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

This comic is pure LOL.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

5 new issues. Enjoy!

@Glacier99: Thanks! Have a cookie. :D


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Mike, the comics were funny, cool, etc, but i have to say. kecleons drugs must be _pretty_ good


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> Mike, the comics were funny, cool, etc, but i have to say. kecleons drugs must be _pretty_ good


Good?! They made Glameow want to date me. How can that be classed good?!


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

_H20 is confused! He hurt himself in his confusion!_

i thought you would have classed them better than good what with the latest sub plot of mike trying to win back glameow


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> _H20 is confused! He hurt himself in his confusion!_
> 
> i thought you would have classed them better than good what with the latest sub plot of mike trying to win back glameow


Good for me; not for the person taking them.


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

thats wot ah ment, st00pit

so what now, now that mike has finally lost his virginity, make him a father?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



H20firefly said:


> mike has finally lost his virginity


I think that's the sound of hell freezing over. :3

The captions don't affect events in the comic. She said no all nineteen times. No drugs are that strong. xD


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

(Ooooohhh...)

and yet she still took so many drugs as to even go on a date with you _and_ try to defend you against Mil's constant questioning and logic? does kecleon take British money?


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

LOVING IT, YES!!!!!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



DarkArmour said:


> LOVING IT, YES!!!!!


That's what Glameow said nineteen times last night

Nice to hear it :)


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I mean it! The comic is somehow even more amazing, if it wouldn't be stupidly awkward I would hug you. Thank you for the best thread on TCod. (The second best is your introduction thread, JK.)


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

:D YES APPROVAL WHY HAVE I NOT POSTED IN HERE BEFORE

This comic is fabulous :D


----------



## H20firefly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

*changes subject*

whos the riolu again? and why are they biting mikes ear?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Zora of Termina said:


> :D YES APPROVAL WHY HAVE I NOT POSTED IN HERE BEFORE
> 
> This comic is fabulous :D


Thanks :D Glad you like it.

@H2Ofirefly: It's L'il Dwagie. And the ear-biting's kind of an in-joke ;D


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Thats what this thread is about. Sex references, comic in-jokes, comic quotes, awards and awesomenocity (EeveeSkittyTM)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



DarkArmour said:


> Thats what this thread is about. Sex references, comic in-jokes, comic quotes, awards and awesomenocity (EeveeSkittyTM)


But no longer bizarre and useless tags. xD

Crushes and Relationships seems to have vanished.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

good. It really didn't have that much to do with it anyway.


----------



## Black Yoshi

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

WOW... (0_o) I was actually inspired, and I started a comic, but I was thinking I'd get a lot of angriness from people, 'cause I basically stole your entire format. *Ashamed* I only got three panels before I decided that, though, so... Yeah. But seriously, GREAT JOB, it's hilarious. (^_^)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Black Yoshi 99 said:


> WOW... (0_o) I was actually inspired, and I started a comic, but I was thinking I'd get a lot of angriness from people, 'cause I basically stole your entire format. *Ashamed* I only got three panels before I decided that, though, so... Yeah. But seriously, GREAT JOB, it's hilarious. (^_^)


Aw, don't be discouraged. Just try to think of something really different- i.e. non-PMD. =3


----------



## Black Yoshi

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

That's the problem. I have almost NO originality. But st-WAIT. *Has idea, runs to the Spriters Resource* Picture an old, crazed, retired Pokemon Ranger! >:3


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

So you won the heart of Glameow~ Aww...


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Flora and Ashes said:


> So you won the heart of Glameow~ Aww...


Yes~ I hope we'll be very happy. ^.^

So looks like I won't be able to marry you after all. xD


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

What bout me?


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

NO ONE wants you Smithy.


----------



## Bonkenhi

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Really nice new comics. =P Team Cameo FTW!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Bonkenhi said:


> Really nice new comics. =P Team Cameo FTW!


You're just saying that because you're in it aren't you. xD


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

You're almost at issue 100! You gonna do anything for the 100th issue?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



DarkArmour said:


> You're almost at issue 100! You gonna do anything for the 100th issue?


Naaah. Shouldn't think so. Mostly because I'm too uncreative to think of anything special. xD


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

nice comic.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

You _know_ what you're gonna do for the 100th.

Or the 99th.

Or the 101st.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Flora and Ashes said:


> You _know_ what you're gonna do for the 100th.
> 
> Or the 99th.
> 
> Or the 101st.


xD No, not yet. But soon.

@The Darksmith Legacy: Thank you ^^


----------



## VelvetEspeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Nice new issues.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Three new issues =D

And if there's anyone out there who could edit Pachirisu's portrait and give it a load of different expressions for me, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Awesome new issues.


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Issue 98 is simply hilarious.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I *know *you're doing something special for issue 100.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I was originally going to post here to comment on the hilarity of the rules.

Then I saw:



Mike the Foxhog said:


> And if there's anyone out there who could edit Pachirisu's portrait and give it a load of different expressions for me, I'd really appreciate it.


:D


----------



## Black Yoshi

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yay, more issues! Still funny, especially #98.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Flora: Shhh! Stop leaking plot details >:(

Black Yoshi 99: ...it's kinda demeaning that everyone finds that so hilarious. ;.;

xD


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Hehe.


----------



## Murkrow

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

It's pretty obvious what it is, Mike and Flora. You just have to look at [blanked out] and they'll see what you're on about.


----------



## Alxprit

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

It was hard to find this thread again, but great new issues, Mike.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I love #98.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

YES! New issues :)

Like most 98 is awesomesauce~


----------



## Black hood

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Wow, I've finally seen the entire lot, THEY'RE AWESOME! I like #98. hehe lol.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

98 is awesome.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> And if there's anyone out there who could edit Pachirisu's portrait and give it a load of different expressions for me, I'd really appreciate it.


Heeeyyy....

I had a Pachirisu in my comic first. :P


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Blaziking said:


> Heeeyyy....
> 
> I had a Pachirisu in my comic first. :P


And now I'm ripping you off :D

You wouldn't happen to have anything of the sort left from _Idiots_ would you?


----------



## Vespiform

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Awesomecomicisawesome.


----------



## Dragonclaw

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Groudon was dreaminhg about a sausage 8D These comics are awesome ( and yes, I did just read through all 98 of them at once xD)


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Comeonupdateupdateupdate!!

I can't wait to see the next ones.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Miiiiiiike D:
we need more~ You had better have something goooooood (AnotherCameoCoughCough?:3) planned for #100~ So shut your meowth and get working! ;3 *SHOTFORULTRALAME*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



L'il Dwagie said:


> Miiiiiiike D:
> we need more~ You had better have something goooooood (AnotherCameoCoughCough?:3) planned for #100~ So shut your meowth and get working! ;3 *SHOTFORULTRALAME*


They're on the way, I promise D: It just turns out that the storyline idea I've come up with is... well... shit and hard to come up with ideas for. D:

But the next one'll be better. Flora will enjoy it especially :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> They're on the way, I promise D: It just turns out that the storyline idea I've come up with is... well... shit and hard to come up with ideas for. D:


Then we should totally do a crossover I didn't say anything.


----------



## Exo-Raikou

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Quite an entertaining comic we have here. I was originally going to give you this once you reached 100 comics, but I thought "What the hey." and decided to give it to you now

Enjoy:


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

o.O Another award! Thank you~

*uploads a few issues*


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Sweet

And psssst there are no sprites in issue 100


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Blaziking said:


> Sweet
> 
> And psssst there are no sprites in issue 100


WHAT

I went back and pit those in, I swear I did >=(

Well, I'll just have to fill it in when I update next I suppose. *headdesk*

EDIT: Thar, fixified.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yay, more more more~

100th issue! *throws confetti*

Awesome as usual but stillll...nothing special on the big 100 :/


----------



## Ether's Bane

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Issue #100 has earned the PAoD! *applause*


----------



## Firelord Alex

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Awesome comic you have here.  I approved it.  :D

Anyway, just add "-1" to the "seal" in the image tag to get rid of the other y.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Hey Mike, if you still need the Pachirisu emoticons, I could try to make them, as I'm a bit handy with editing stuff like that. I'd of course want something back.
*coughcameoappearancecough*
But first I'd like to know which emoticons you want, a bit more exact.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Male Gardevoir said:


> Hey Mike, if you still need the Pachirisu emoticons, I could try to make them, as I'm a bit handy with editing stuff like that. I'd of course want something back.
> *coughcameoappearancecough*
> But first I'd like to know which emoticons you want, a bit more exact.


That's OK, they've been dealt with. Thanks for the offer though :)

Sorry for the horrific delay of the next update, by the way- I'm having problems thinking where to go with this stupid storyline >.<


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

The storyline is supposed to be the easy bit! The comedy and the making are the hard bits.


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I see, good you got rid of the problem, you can always contact me if you have some other problem thought. ;D

As for the story, you've had 101 pages of story before, what could become troublesome now?


----------



## Darkally

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Erm.... update?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

*updates to 108* Ugh, that's that story over. Good riddance :3 (Btw, I don't think it is, but if the phrase used in #103 is offensive I'm really sorry. It absolutely wasn't intended to be one little bit :3)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I just finished reading the whole archive. Kudos for using a medical reference in #107, the syphilis.
....Yes, people, I'm *that* lame. But anyway, feel free t'use that Sticker Of Fweedom I gave you a while back and stick it right there.
Because I'm lazy.


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

YES! Update!

As awesome as ever, especially the when pigs fly thing :)


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

108 made me die of laughter. XP


----------



## Thorne

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yes, 108 was like, the best, seriously. Don't ever stop making this comic Mike.
EVER


----------



## Icalasari

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Well, if Magikarp can Splash over mountains, then it shouldn't be so Farfetch'd (sorry) that a Spoink could bounce over them...

Nice way to finish that!

Also, with the syphillis thing, it may effect Pokemon like Glameow faster :P

It isn't that unrealistic. *once again points out the Splash thing*


...Heh. Try hooking Mike up with a Wailord next :D HMOWA!


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Icalasari said:


> ...Heh. Try hooking Mike up with a Wailord next :D HMOWA!


Nah, the hooking me up with people thing is over. I need to focus on more realistic situations, like fairies winning the lottery and being struck by lightning :)


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

11 new issues for ya =D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

And only 117 and 119 work. Fix, please.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Kai said:


> And only 117 and 119 work. Fix, please.


I have, they were all still uploading when I posted that =) Sorry.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I think I just died laughing. XP


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Flora and Ashes said:


> I think I just died laughing. XP


You already died laughing last update.
What at this time? :D


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Everything.


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Yes.
Yes.
YES!

"Oh no, is it Mike? Is he dead?"
"Uh, Mil I'm right here."
"Oh... I mean, Oh! Good!"


----------



## VelvetEspeon

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I like the new issues.


----------



## shadow_lugia

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Ectoplasm? :D

MIKE HAS WET DREAMS


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



shadow_lugia said:


> Ectoplasm? :D
> 
> MIKE HAS WET DREAMS


No, you must be thinking of something else. Ectoplasm is the sticky slimy goo they find when ghosts are about. <.<;;
but now you mention it i did dream i was a sea anemone last night

EDIT: Got a sexy new advertising banner, as you all can see :D Thanks to Murkrow for that.


----------



## Dark Shocktail

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Love the new issues Mike =P


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I daresay, these new issues are brilliant. ^^
Y'know, one more award won't hurt.







As a matter of fact, you've inspired me to try my own PMD comic when I have the time. :D


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Dark Shocktail said:


> Love the new issues Mike =P


*GLOMP* :DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Milla! <3


Zora of Termina said:


> I daresay, these new issues are brilliant. ^^
> Y'know, one more award won't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, you've inspired me to try my own PMD comic when I have the time. :D


Hehe, thanks Zora ^^
Good luck with your comic. If you happen to need help of any sort with it let me know =)


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

The new banner is awesome, by the way. It made me laugh hard.



			
				Zora of Termina said:
			
		

> As a matter of fact, you've inspired me to try my own PMD comic when I have the time.


ZoraComic? :D


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Blaziking said:


> The new banner is awesome, by the way. It made me laugh hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ZoraComic? :D


You bet. ^^

And you're welcome, Mike. I'll let you know if I ever need any help. ^^


----------



## Breloom

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Well.

I have just finished reading the entire thing, and I would like to say this is utterly hilarious. Though I have no super-omega-special-awesome awards to give you like Zora up there, it shall just be said that your comic is hilarious.

'Kay? C:


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Breloom said:


> Well.
> 
> I have just finished reading the entire thing, and I would like to say this is utterly hilarious. Though I have no super-omega-special-awesome awards to give you like Zora up there, it shall just be said that your comic is hilarious.
> 
> 'Kay? C:


Hehe, that's OK ^^
Thanks for reading, and I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Bluberry Bat

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

OMNOMNOMNOM <3
It's super effective :3
BEST UPDATE


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

*updates to 126*
Enjoy!


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Haha, 125 was absolutely awesome and funny and stuff.

And, uh you forgot sprites or something in 124.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I don't believe I need to inform you of how much I love these issues.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Blaziking said:


> And, uh you forgot sprites or something in 124.


_Bugger._ I'll fix it later >=(


----------



## Zora of Termina

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

This update is amazing.

"Sir, that is your _left_ testicle."


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I've just read the whole Story from Issue one and my brain has exploded from sheer AWESOMENESS! It probably doesn't count for much but you've got Psymons Award for awesomeness.


----------



## Ramsie

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I just finished reading the entire thing and it is pure awesome. Keep it up.


----------



## Zoltea

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Dang issue #35...I couldn't stop laughing for 15 minutes about after that. :3


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

God I have missed so much! Awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Omigod Flora's in it too! I keep seeing peoples in it! 

I LURVES ESPEON I WANNA BE ESPEON IN IT
Ah, just kidding. I don't _have_ to be in it. but it would be nice if i was


----------



## Evolutionary

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

OMG, Flora Flora Flora in the comic :D

OMG AWESOME.


----------



## Waterphire

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

This comic is nice. Very well made, every detail is looked over nicely, and quotes from the author?= Plain awesome. You have also inspired me to make a sprite comic. Just not a Mystery Dungeon style one. But well...It's sorta mixed with the sprites. I used to be making a story out of it, but every detail wasn't right to me. If it became a story, it wouldn't be as detailed as if it were a comic because of the way i made the recordings. They go like:
Person 1: *wants cheeseburgers*
Person 2: I'll be grilling! Whadda want?
Person 1: Ooo! Cheeseburgers!
Person 2: Alright then! *goes to grill and cooks burgers*
...
You get what i mean. It's certainly detailed, and it wouldn't fit as a story. So, sprite comic! Now that i have a resource, i just need to get Paint up...

EDIT: On second thought, it is gonna be Mystery Dungeon style. That, or i'm gonna be running 2 different sprite comics. And yes, the example would go well in a story. I was just trying to give you an idea of how i made it, and how good of a comic it would make. Yep. That, and, i've gotta have a use for all that stuff i have on hand for making comics...I'll also be finding more ways to please the audience with the comics. So i'll be putting up the thread soon, and hopefully, the comics that go with it :D


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I just discovered this comic and read it all in two days. o_O Just a little bit disturbing, but very good. *bites tongue off to stop blurting out request for more issues*


----------



## Waterphire

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

More issues please! We eated all the issues you have! Give us more to munch on! XD


----------



## Tigerclaw

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

LOL I love this comic!!!! Mewtwo: "theres no such thing as santa clause!!!" XD I was laughing for like an hour!!! I read all 126 of them XDD!!!


----------



## reecemysocksoff

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

"Sir...that is your left testicle." XD


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Tihs story is funy, and great! Stupid (and funny) jokes, like the parrt with the red orb when Mewtwo says santa claus doesnt exist and Mike and Mil(you and your buddy) statt crying.


----------



## Tiffano

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Brilliant. I'm hooked on this.. Hm... I want to join Team Useless. :D


----------



## Katdraco

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Heh. From looking at the first ten comics, Chatot thinks Meowth is gay, Meowth can't tell difference between male and female Skitty, and Meowth has trodden in dog crap. Well done sir, I give you an awesome smilie. :P


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I SO DESPERATELY NEED TO UPDATE THIS THING.

You all have to promise me that if I come on tomorrow without adding new issues you will all hit me with something very very hard ><


----------



## Slartibartfast

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Okay. If you don't come on tomorrow without a new update, I will hit you with the internet.


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

If you don't put one up by tomorrow you can be sure that Rachel the Pachi will slap you very very hard with her tail.


----------



## Autumn

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

With a sledgehammer. :x *can't think of anything better*


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Just about to (finally) update to 130 :3 (The new ones are bad, I know, sorry.)

Also fixing the sprite deficiency in 124.


----------



## Blazie

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

O.O *dies from sheer awesome*

A bit disturbing sometimes, but hilarious and smart.

I can totally see Mike and Mil together. Although that may be because I see romance everywhere and am obsessed.


----------



## Tigerclaw

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

You made more comics! =D


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I just noticed, yesterday was this thread's birthday! :D

A huge update would've been ideal, but I missed it. Damn. I'll try and get an average sized update up ASAP to compensate =)


----------



## Beauty

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I like it :3


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

You can put it up for my b-day!

Kidding.

Though an update would be nice.


----------



## Tigerclaw

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

This is how Pmd2 shouldv'e been. It wouldv'e been a much more epic game XD


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Six issue update up, just chock full of jokes that aren't good or may have accidentally been made too harsh.

Btw happy birthday Flora =3


----------



## Lord Shyguy

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I think they were pretty good. ...Yes. XD


----------



## Tigerclaw

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

LOL "were you always in your origen form?" "...yes." XD


----------



## Lars The Turtwig

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

....Im afraid these jokes were kinda lame...
I still remember the riolu eating Mike's ear though! That was funny.
And Mil always talking about the fact Lucario touched her breasts.

*MUAHAHHAHAHA!*cough**


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I quite liked the new issues. XP


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Pokemonaholic said:


> LOL "were you always in your origen form?" "...yes." XD


Fixed :3

@Twiggy for victory: I know they were pretty lame >.< Sorry about that, they seemed good when I thought them up. Honest.

Except issue 135, I knew nobody would get that one. But I did it anyway :/


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I loved the new issues, and even though I only understood one part of that speech, I thought it was still pretty hysterical.


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Flora and Ashes said:


> I quite liked the new issues. XP


I put the update up for your birthday after all ^^



Blaziking said:


> I loved the new issues, and even though I only understood one part of that speech, I thought it was still pretty hysterical.


Well that's more than I expected of anyone frankly XD
Actually I did think some people might get the clown statue reference since that pasta has been posted as a chain letter on every third YouTube video I've ever seen -.-


----------



## Blaziking the God General

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Well that's more than I expected of anyone frankly XD
> Actually I did think some people might get the clown statue reference since that pasta has been posted as a chain letter on every third YouTube video I've ever seen -.-


I actually understood the "When a Stranger Calls" reference, unless you're not referring to that, in which case, never mind.


----------



## brandman

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

In issue 135, the person who asked if you checked if the kids were ok or something like that, was it michael jackson?!?!?


----------



## Not Meowth

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



brandman1996 said:


> In issue 135, the person who asked if you checked if the kids were ok or something like that, was it michael jackson?!?!?


-.-


----------



## Mr.Dragonfly

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Those are funny comics!
Note to Mil: About Lucario touching your breasts, it was CPR, you dummy! I think you have a crush on Lucario.


----------



## brandman

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



Mike the Foxhog said:


> -.-


:D


----------



## Bluberry Bat

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

...MIKE I'M SUPPOSED TO BE IN -YOUR- TEAM.
AND WHAT'S THIS ABOUT LUCARIO TOUCHING MILL, I'LL KILL IT- imean what?


----------



## Black Rayquaza

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Utterly brilliant.  Issue 132 pretty much sums up everything I feel about music just now.

On a completely unrelated note, go Dire Straits!

Actually, given time to consider, *shot*.


----------



## darklight2222

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

I wants me new comics! Pwetty Pwease!


----------



## Charizard Morph

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Kay, i know this is old, but i was reading through the comic again, and i just realised that issue #125 is from Kung Pow. Sort of. 

Yeah. I'm slow...


----------



## FireChao

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

your comic is awesome!

why did astonish do damge to meowth in #3?


----------



## Flora

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*



FireChao said:


> your comic is awesome!
> 
> why did astonish do damge to meowth in #3?


In PMD, attacks that normally would not affect a particular type actually do some damage, but it's usually a tiny amount.

Which reminds me: update, darnit


----------



## Togetic

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

You now has a Borginian Seal of Approval (I have no idea why I have the right to hand out Borginian Seals, but okay).

I just read through all that, and I must say, I quite like it =D.
Make..moar..nao.


----------



## Celebi96

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

Awesome!


----------



## Bombsii

*Re: Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Oddity*

...They all got deleted?!

APOCALYPSE.


----------

